# Snow Tires: what to get for MK4 Jetta 1.8T



## lepattack (Jun 17, 2004)

This will be my first winter driving my Jetta and I'm wondering what snow tires are reasonable for everyday driving _and_ maybe a little bit of fin on the side. I live in Duluth Minnesota and last year (like the 4 winters before that) I drove my Subaru. Tho I love my Jetta, I'm sure as hell going to be missing the awd and am not looking foreward to a winter of slipping around with fwd.
I'm thinking of 15-16". I would love to keep my 17's on but tires would kinda bust my pocket. So, steelies it is...
-Is there much difference between 15" and 16" for performance?
-What's a good with?
-Good place to pick up some steelies?
-Does anybody just put snow tires on the front?


----------



## lepattack (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Snow Tires: what to get for MK4 Jetta 1.8T (lepattack)*

...Really?
Wow, thanks for the help guys. How bout just some general how-to's on pickiing out tires...


----------



## schwank (May 13, 2004)

I asked the same about my Rabbit. I too run 17's in the summer but will run 15" winter steelies.
In general the higher sidewall of a 15" will leave it feeling softer than a shorter sidewall on a bigger rim. You can get a higher performance tire but I don't think you'll need anything over the H rating of a mid-range tire on your Jetta. I know I am not going all out Winter performance on the Rabbit... just not worth it. You don't want to push them too hard as generally only the first half of the tread is the high-silica winter compound. The last half is generally an A/S compound that won't perform as well in ice and snow.
Just use the factory stock width for 15's. Chances are you can pick up some used for cheap, or places like TireRack usually offer pretty cheap steelies. I bet you could find some on craigslist though. TireRack and other sources advocate using snows in sets of 4 and not just pairs.
I too will miss my Audi that has served me well for years in the snow on Mt Hood. But I know the VW will be fine with the proper tires. Which model... I don't know yet... trying to figure that out myself.


_Modified by schwank at 1:22 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## eug_3fo (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (schwank)*

will 15's fit a gti 20th?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (eug_3fo)*

I believe you need 16'' wheels for a 20th.


----------



## pa'spassat (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Snow Tires: what to get for MK4 Jetta 1.8T (lepattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lepattack* »_This will be my first winter driving my Jetta and I'm wondering what snow tires are reasonable for everyday driving _and_ maybe a little bit of fin on the side. I live in Duluth Minnesota and last year (like the 4 winters before that) I drove my Subaru. Tho I love my Jetta, I'm sure as hell going to be missing the awd and am not looking foreward to a winter of slipping around with fwd.
I'm thinking of 15-16". I would love to keep my 17's on but tires would kinda bust my pocket. So, steelies it is...
-Is there much difference between 15" and 16" for performance?
-What's a good with?
-Good place to pick up some steelies?
-Does anybody just put snow tires on the front?











Tirerack.com has great wheel tire packages.
1. I would go with 15 in steel wheels.
- cheaper
- not as wide means less wheel plow.
2. Bridgestone Blizzaks are great tires. I've run the ws50, and the revo 1's. The latest is the ws60. They are a softer rubber, and for me, and the weather patterns Boston sees, i feel blizzaks wear to quickly. I am going to the the dunlop sp winters. Nokian tires have been said to be the BEST winter tire. I've never owned a set, so i cant say.
3. It is recommended that all four corners be properly equipped with the same tire- not just the front.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Sorry I missed out on this earlier. We don't have any steelies that clear the 20th Anniv. brakes, we'd have the MSW Type 14 alloy in 16x7 as a starting point at $ 94 each. That wheel with a Blizzak WS 60 (205/55R16) would be $808 plus shipping.


----------



## lepattack (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Snow Tires: what to get for MK4 Jetta 1.8T (lepattack)*

Good to know, thanks.
One more thing I'll throw out there. I just got off the phone with a few guys at local tire shops and one said putting 15's (or anything other than the factory wheels) would screw with my computer too much and they wouldn't even sell me tires knowing I would be putting them on my car. I don't know if he really knew what he was talking about. 
The second guy I talked to (seemed very knowlagable) said as long as the rolling circumference of the tire was pretty damn close, to not worry about it. Also, to keep in mind the rotors when picking out smaller rims. 15's would be fine but to be careful so you have enough space in back. someone who has put smaller winter wheels on...how do you know without just buying some rims, slapping 'em on and hoping they fit? Or am I just being a puss about it all and I should just go out and get the damn things...

p.s. he thinks 215/65R15


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Snow Tires: what to get for MK4 Jetta 1.8T (pa'spassat)*

15" steelie packages for the Jetta start at $ 500 (plus shipping) for WS 60's (195/65R15) and wheels.


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:51 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Snow Tires: what to get for MK4 Jetta 1.8T ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_15" steelie packages for the Jetta start at $ 500 (plus shipping) for WS 60's (195/55R15) and wheels.

...don't you mean 195/65 r15?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Snow Tires: what to get for MK4 Jetta 1.8T (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_...don't you mean 195/65 r15?

Yep, fixed


----------



## lepattack (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Snow Tires: what to get for MK4 Jetta 1.8T (lepattack)*

Ordered yesterday...4 Blizzak WS-60 195/65R15 from tirerack. New steel rims. 
Thanks for all the opinions.


----------

